#    3-

## ZZZhanna

, ,             3-      50 ? -      .
    "" -      4-,   .

----------

[QUOTE=ZZZhanna;53753292    "" -      4-,   .[/QUOTE]
   ,    ?    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

"2" - ..   9,        ,   "-" -  .
,   "" -    1,5    ,    .   
     .
   1   ,  ,    2 ,  ,   .

----------

4-          -  -  
     ,      2300 .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,  ,  -   -       -  .
   :
  3 "   "   6,    .    ,      6,   2 / , 1  , 1    ,  1 ,  5.       ,    ?

----------

,   ,  ,    ,
   /

----------

